# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  Autodisciplina

## Julianini

Cada día que pasa me doy cuenta de la importancia de la autodisciplina y la planificación del aprendizaje. Me explico: por mi propia experiencia (y por algunos comentarios del foro sé que no es sólo cosa mía) he comprobado que cualquier pequeño avance te supone una sensación de triunfo y un cierto peligro. Te alegras por conseguir algo nuevo, pero enseguida quieres mostrarlo sin ton ni son, y te recreas con ello de forma que incluso casi crees que no tienes necesidad de seguir profundizando en tu formación.
En mi caso ese riesgo existió de forma muy fuerte. Entre otras muchas cosas que me hicieron tener sentido común cuento con los comentarios del foro. De pronto oyes hablar de cosas que no sabes qué son, técnicas que desconoces, términos que te son extraños... y entonces te dices: un poco de humildad, un poco de criterio, un poco de disciplina, un poco de control, un poco de paciencia y un mucho de humildad.

Me gustaría conocer vuestras experiencias al respecto. Gracias

----------


## sam'o'gut

Comparto tu opinión. Con la magia hay que ser paciente. A mi también me ha ocurrido lo que describes, aprender un "truco" y precitarme a presentarlo. Con eso sólo se consigue destrozar los juegos y lo que es más importante: si una técnica queda al descubierto peligra la realización de futuros juegos que utilicen dicha técnica. 

Afortunadamente hasta la fecha sólo he echado a perder (ante mi familia) la levitación balducci. Ahora me arrepiento pues me doy cuenta que con la práctica la he mejorado mucho... y que realmente los podría haber sorprendido... en fin.

Actualmente creo que he tomado lo que denomino conciencia mágica y que  soy capaz de un mayor autocontrol. Si algo he aprendido es que no hay juegos fáciles cuando se realizan en condiciones reales (con público) y que hacer magia es algo que transciende al truco en sí. A mi me ha servido mucho la ayuda de mi mujer que ha pasado a ser mi compinche mágico. Con ella puedo practicar y contrastar opiniones; el secreto está garantizado.

Finalmente, yo añadiría que es importante no dispersarse. A medida que se estudia magia se van descubriendo más y más cosas. Hay que asumir que es imposible asimilarlas y dominarlas todas a la vez y por ello es importante saber centrarse en cada tema e ir avanzando con paso firme.

----------


## ignoto

A mi eso de autodisciplina me suena a masturbación masoquista.
Prefiero pensar en "método".

En contra de algunos puristas (Ahora se me tirarán al cuello) creo que cada uno debe procurar desarrollar un método propio para crear su magia.
Por si os sirve de algo, ahí va el mío.
1º - Estudio el juego sobre el papel.
2º - Lo practico un poco. Lo justo para que funcione pero sin llegar a coger vicios.
- - - 1ª criba - - - Lo estudio grabado en vídeo junto a mi mujer, que estuvo presente durante la ejecución) e intentamos corregirlo.
* Las dos terceras partes de los juegos no pasan de este punto.*
3º - Lo adapto a mi estilo. Este punto es inefable. Que cada uno entienda lo que quiera.
4º - Vuelvo a practicarlo.
5º - Se lo enseño a algunos miembros del CIVAC de confianza que se encargan de destriparlo y hundirme la moral. De vez en cuando, también dan alguna sugerencia útil (esto último reservado casi en exclusiva al mago Martin y Rochester).
6º - Vuelvo a practicarlo.
7º - Se lo enseño a mi "público de prueba". Se trata de algunas personas de mi entorno que no suelen ver mas magia que estas pruebas.
- - - 2ª criba - - -
8º - Lo presento en público. Dos o tres de cada cinco juegos no los presento mas de dos o tres veces, muchos son descartados por la reacción o la falta de ella que provocan en el público.
9º - Lo doy por bueno y pasa a mi repertorio.

Mi repertorio lo componen un par de docenas de juegos. Tal vez penséis que son muchos pero es que hay algunos que todavía están en el punto 8.

----------


## Pantokrator

A pesar de mi poca experiencia en magia, a pesar que le dedico mucho tiempo al dia (mucho entre comillas aunque no las haya puesto pero creo que tres, cuatro horas al dia esta bien) a mi no me paso eso (no me refiero a la masturbacion masoquista de Ignoto). 
  Si sigo un guion como bien apunta Ignoto y es por eso por lo que no he presentado ningun juego aun a escena. No han pasado la primera criba (QUE YO ESTE CONVENCIDO AL CIEN POR CIEN), a pesar que juegos como el revoltijo, doble prediccion, etc..etc... se puede decir que si.

   El unico que la pasó es la baraja invisible, y esa si la presente a un grupo "muy cerrado" de amigos, que por supuesto quedaron con los ojos abiertos y, pese a su mas!!, mas!!, mas!!!, no la hice ¿será la inseguridad? ¿la cageta? o que simplmente hasta que no me convenza a mi no le puede convencer a nadie? ¿Demasiada exigencia? No lo se. Cuando lo sepa os lo dire.

   Salu2
   Pantokrator

----------


## magic-carlos

Vuestros comentarios me levantan algo la moral, porque veo que no soy el único al que se encargan de "hundirme la moral" o que no soy el único que nunca está satisfecho con un juego :P

Yo generalmente soy muy desordenado y no tengo un método claro de estudio. No se si será por eso, pero rara vez me siento seguro ante un juego por sencillo que sea, y por lo tanto actualmente presento poco y practico mucho. 

De las pocas veces que he presentado juegos (ante mi familia o amigos) me he llevado sensaciones positivas y negativas (podría decir que mas negativas, por no lograr impactar lo suficiente... falta de presentación, vamos).
Bueno, al menos ya veo que no soy el único tan poco convencido de la perfección de sus juegos, pensaba que era algo obsesivo jejeje.

Salu2

----------


## sam'o'gut

Ignoto, eres un crack.
Método y disciplina son lo mismo. Por otro lado, si tu método no es un acto de onanismo masoquista ya me dirás que es.  
Fuera de coñas, a mi me ha gustado tu sistema tomo nota. 

No obstante también creo que no hay que pecar de excesiva prudencia. Por mucho que se practique y se domine un juego considero que hasta que no se hace sin red (delante de un público) no se es mago. Hay que echarle un par ... Y que conste que yo todavía no me considero mago, de hecho estoy intentando preparar un pequeño espectáculo para familares y amigos y sólo de pensarlo me tiembla el pulso.  
A veces la inseguridad sólo es paranoia. Por ejemplo: en el capítulo que versa sobre los uñiles de los 13 escalones del mentalismo viene a decir que la mejor manera de manejarlo es olvidarse de él hasta el momento de usarlo ¿quién va a pensar que tienes un uñil?. Si analizamos fríamente nuestras inseguridades a la hora de realizar un juego veremos que a veces no son justificadas.

----------


## Karl83

Me gustó el método ignoto, je....A mí me ha pasado y me ha frustrado mucho el haber mostrado trucos sin preparación alguna. Una vez cometí la irresponsabilidad de mostrar "el juego de las migas" con poco de práctica, y abusando en repeticiones y mi hermana me lo sacó. Me quedé mal, y no practiqué por un tiempo. Pero bueno, de todo se aprende, así que retomé y hasta ahora practico pero no muestro nada de lo que aprendo, hasta que llegue a completar los niveles del método ignoto.

Saludos!

----------


## magomago

Me ha gustado mucho el punto 5 del metodo Ignoto , la verdad es que si quereis avanzar teneis que enseñarle el juego a alguien muy critico con vosotros .
Se lo enseñais y le pedis la critica mas sincera que os pueda dar , si os dice que es una autentica mierda podeis hacer dos cosas.
1-Dedicaros a otra cosa que no sea la magia ,al baile , al cante o a lanzaros en puenting .
2- Pedirle que os comente que es lo que no le gusta del juego , mirar si podeis mejorarlo , adaptarlo , etc , etc.
Al principio se que os fastidiara , pero a la larga mejorareis.

----------


## Karl83

Definitivamente mi hermana es la elegida en mi caso. Critica sin problemas, pero constructivamente y lo más importante me dá el testeo que necesito a la hora de practicar trucos. Si a ella la enganché con un truco, está casi aprobado, je.

Saludos!

----------


## Alejandro Diaz

Yo hacia todo hasta el de ensenarselo a mi "publico" y ya esta sin ensenarlo a nadie del SEI ni nada de eso porque el almeria no hay.
Pero lo que voy ha hacer ahora es copiar pegarlo en el word, imprimirlo plastificarlo y pegarlo donde se vea nada mas habrir donde guardo todos mis cosas de magia.

Muchas gracis inogoto creo que nos has ayudado a todos un monto(po lomenos a mi)

----------


## BusyMan

> actualmente presento poco y practico mucho.


La parte más importante del ensayo es, en mi opinión, cuando presentas el juego ante público.

Es ahí donde puedes ver los puntos fuertes,los puntos débiles... practicando en el colchón o en el baño haciendo malabarismos para verte bien en el espejo puede conllevar, como dice Ignoto, coger vicios, o darle tú más importancia a la parte que más te gusta y no a la que más debería gustar al espectador.

Si practicas en casa... ¿practicas también la charla?

Evidentemente cuando digo que esa es la parte más importante del ensayo (no del estudio del juego) me refiero a cuando el juego está ensayado y ensayadísimo, evidentemente.

----------


## magic-carlos

Bueno... 
desde que hice ese comentario ha pasado tiempo. Cuando practico en casa no practico mucho la charla, pero sí la pienso. Es decir... si tengo que hacer un empalme pues pienso en como voy a coordinar la charla para que el espectador no se entere de nada. Pero lo que no hago es grabarme en vídeo las charlas ni hablarle a la pared.

Estoy 100% de acuerdo en que actuando se aprende muchísimo mas que practicando. Por desgracia no tengo público para actuar muy frecuentemente. Pero casi prefiero que sea así, por que así me da tiempo a prepararme bien los juegos. Además, desde entonces creo que he madurado un poquito como mago... y ahora ya no me siento tan inseguro cuando actúo. He incluído en mi repertorio algunos juegos con poca técnica que antes menospreciaba pero que ahora me doy cuenta de lo buenos que son... eso me ayuda a actuar con algo mas de seguridad si empiezo por alguno de ellos.

Me doy cuenta de que antes me gustaba la dificultad técnica mucho: a mas dificultad técnica más les gustan los juegos a los espectadores (iluso de mi). Ahora lo que miro en un juego es su efecto ante el público. Hay juegos automáticos que logran en el público un efecto bestial. Eso no quiere decir que si encuentro un buen juego que tenga 8 empalmes 3 enfiles y 2 saltos no me ponga a practicarlo... pero ya no es lo primero que miro. 

Saludos

----------


## El_caos

Ufff!, pero que bueno ver que no soy el único que le echa mucho ensayo a los juegos, en mi caso creo saber algunos juegos bastante bien, pero al momento de presentarlos a algún amigo o amigos los nervios me traicionan y se me olvidan aquellos "detalles" importantes como el conteo o cuando va una antes que otra, en fin,,, sufro de eso que se puede llamar nervios escenicos,,, espero superarlos o si no aaagggth!!! :( 
pd: bien gracias a ignoto, sumare otro capitulo al libro del consejero mágico,,,  :Wink:

----------


## Rodrigo

El método es un camino hacia un fin. Para recorrelo hay tener disciplina, entre otras cosas.
La idea de tener un o dos grupos de prueba me parece muy buena, aunque debemos, antes, ver nuestro trabajo grabandolo de vários angulos.

----------


## mago343434

Estoy de acuerdo

----------


## esparza

El desorden ha sido mi método durante mucho tiempo, lo voy a cambiar ahora mismo ya que veo que no me lleva a ninguna parte. Me sumo a los agradecimientos hacia Ignoto por compartir su experiencia.

He cometido el error de leer, practicar, jugar, investigar con las cartas y los libros hasta la saciedad, pero nunca con la suficiente convicción como para mostrar magia a los demás. Evidentemente que he hecho magia a gente, pero echando una mirada al pasado, realmente han sido muy pocas veces.

Comparto la sensación de "no llegar nunca a estar convencido 100%", pero no deja de ser una falta de seguridad en mi mismo y falta de un método a seguir que llene esos espacios de inseguridad. 
La hiperexigencia no es mala, pero no la quiero usar más como excusa para no mostrar mi magia a los demás, solo la quiero para mejorar.

En mi opinión (corregidme si me equivoco), la magia no tiene sentido cuando no la compartes. Su finalidad es llegar a la gente y llenar de ilusión, sorprender, o como lo querais llamar. No deja de ser lo mismo que la música, que cobra sentido cuando un intérprete la comparte con los oyentes.

Alguien ha dicho por aquí que no ensaya sus presentaciones con la pared. Lo encuentro lógico, pero se me ha ocurrido (hoy he empezado a hacerlo) que, después de tener las cosas claras sobre papel, me grabaré en video (con la charla incluida) y mi primer "público de prueba" va a ser mi perro.
Puede parecer absurdo, pero para mi el hecho de hacerlo directamente a un grupo de gente habiendo ensayado solo sobre papel y luego en un video me resulta insuficiente. (Supongo que esto va a personalidades y gustos).
Para mi el paso de pegarle la charla a mi perro con la magia pertinente me sirve de factor psicológico previo para enfrentarme a un grupo de gente de prueba. En el fondo no deja de ser un ser vivo que me escucha.

Seguramente que con la práctica no necesitaré este paso previo pero... cada uno tiene que apañárselas como puede para evolucionar!...y más si eres novato!

saludos

----------


## binggs

Me agrada saber que no soy el unico que considera la practica diaria como algo sumamente nesesario, yo practico con cuatro espejos que me rodean en distintos angulos y elaboro historias para cada efecto (es bueno tener varias hitorias para cada truco, que se adapten al público de la ocación), mi padre es un duro critico que ha contribuido en mi desarrollo escenico, comparto la idea del público de prueba (reducido preferentemente) y por cierto el metodo ignoto es atinado.

----------


## _shiryu_

La primera vez que me decidi a presentar un juego estaba tan nervioso que cometi varios grandes errores. El primero: elegir uno, para comenzar, que en vez de ser automático, requería una presentaci´n elaborada, forzaje, doble, forzaje otra vez...

La verdad es que empezo bastante bien, pero poco a poco emepce a ponerme nervioso y, cuando el espectador de confianza escogió una de las veces una carta (en el segundo forzaje) me dijo que se había equivocado, que no quería esa, y en vez de decirle que ya  había elegido, o pensar como arregrarlo, me puse tan nervioso que le dejé repetir la elección, con forzaje y todo...y claro, mágicamente salió la misma carta. Y lo peor de todo fue que no me di cuenta de lo que había hecho hasta días después.

Desde entocnes sigo, más o menos, el "método ignoto", personañizado y con alguna criba más.

...Y sí, cada vez practico más la charla en casa, sobre todo en momentos de misdirection, para interiorizarla hasta el punto de que uede natural.

----------


## Namida

Bueno, yo no sé hacer trucos, he empezado hace un mes y me interesa aprender, no enseñar lo poco que sé. Pero por circunstancias de la vida me tocó aprender un par de juegos para un "examen" mágico y salí muy bien de aquello. Creía que aunque apenas había ensayado, el juego estaba dominado... hasta que me tocó repetirlo días después... y confiada, me di cuenta de que eso no era tan fácil.

En mi opinión, no hay que mostrar nunca trucos que no estén suficiente ensayados y así evitar cargarte la magia, pero cuando ensayas en privado, siempre hay factores externos que no tienes en cuenta como son: los nervios, el comportamiento de la gente, el lugar, los imprevistos... Antes de mostrar juegos a un público, creo que se debe "ensayar" varias veces con un grupo reducido de amigos, y con todo tipo de amigos para chocar con esos factores y aprender a controlarlos o salir del paso antes de que te pille en imprevisto a la hora de la verdad.

Otro consejo que me dieron es: antes de hacer una gran actuación, no te arriesgues, siempre hay sitios donde ensayar, aprender del momento y no correr riesgos. ¿Habeis pensado alguna vez en hacer magia en hospitales o asociaciaciones de niños? Es lo mismo, la diferencia está en que ellos te estarán eternamente agradecidos por aparecer de la nada y hacer magia, y en una actuación, el público espera magia y será exigente y sólo te lo agradecerá cuando noten que eres competente.

¿Qué opinais?

----------


## Emilio_arg

Cuando le hacen un juego a una persona de confianza para que los critiquen (como ser su hermana o novia), le dicen cual es el secreto del juego después de hacerlo?

----------


## logos

Absolutamente no!!...a menos que sean aficionados también y tengamos previo acuerdo...Saludos!!

----------


## coolerfun

Yo los juegos se los presento primero a mi mujer que especialista en decir, "vaya mierda" cuando no le gustan o impactan, si pasa el test sin que salgan sus palabras mágicas el juego es aceptable, pero jamas le revelo el secreto. En un par de ocasiones ella creyó descubrirlo, pero nada mas.

----------


## Emilio_arg

Bueno, muchas gracias a los dos por sacarme la duda...  :Wink:

----------


## Anamaga

Hola, yo más o menos sigo los pasos de ignoto, pues luego  me dan más seguridad. Me da seguridad cuando luego realizo los juegos ante mi pequeño público que lo representan amigos y familiares. A demás, dedico un tiempo a estudiar todas las posibilidades que pueda ver, de que el juego salga mal, para estar preparada en el caso de que ocurra lo mismo delante de los espectadores.
Tengo una crítica muy exigente que es mi hermana, no quita ojo de enzima. De momento, si a ella la he ilusionado, suele funcionar con todos, pero sino...prefiero prácticarlo más, prácticamente es ella, la que me dice cuando un juego lo puedo presentar o no.
Me gusta prácticarlo mucho, ya que los nervios me suele traicionar, como símbolo de que no tengo asegurado el efecto. Cuanto más lo práctico, más automático me sale, por tanto más natural, sin nervios. Mucho mejor para conseguir la ilusión de un espectador.
Si me equivoco en algo, corregidme, tampoco llevo mucho tiempo en la magia y me puedo equivocar. Gracias de antemano.
Saludos!!

----------


## OsKaR

Hola,

Yo utilizo a mi novia de conejillo de indias y por supuesto que no le revelo el secreto, de echo ella es la primera que no quiere saberlo para seguir disfrutando con los juegos. 

A mí me pasó una cosa curiosa, conforme empecé a avanzar un poco y a aprender juegos sencillitos, me obsesioné con perfeccionar unos cuantos para presentarlos en una comida familiar. Los juegos sorprendieron bastante, sobretodo a los niños, aunque yo, en cuanto cogí la baraja y ví a todos los familiares mirándome con lupa, me puse un poco tenso y me noté muy nervioso. 

Ahora, después de ese día, me he relajado mucho y estoy dando mucha más importancia a mejorar las técnicas y trabajar las presentaciones  y aunque en cada reunión familiar me insisten en que les haga trucos, no me apetece, prefiero tenerlos mucho más preparados y sentirme muy seguro de mí mismo.

----------


## J.R.

Yo distinguiría *dos fases* muy importantes.

*Inicial:* En esta fase cuando sabes un juego sales corriendo y al primero que te encuentras la sueltas tu juego sin mas.

*Al otro lado del espejo:* En esta fase, ya as leído un poco sobre magia y tedas cuenta que el juego es una pequeña parte de la magia y para poner la M (mayúscula) a magia hay que seguir un largo camino que a pautado muy bien Ignoto.

Supongo que después habrá mas fases, *excelencia y creación*. Pero eso para mi esta en el reino de “Muy muy lejano”.

----------


## israelpeña

el amor ciega, el odio ciega...a mi opinion, toda sensacion tan fuerte, ciega,..y la magia no es la exsepcion...

see..xD..yo andaba (o sigo andando...) en esas situaciones en las que como la practica se me hacia algo monotono, y sentia que el avance era nulo, me desesperaba enormemente. y obvio..cuando algo por fin resultaba, en lugar de pulirlo, practicarlo, mejorarlo..que hacia el estupidin de copy? pues claro..xDD..salir asi como asi a mostrarlo, corriendo riesgo y casi siempre, cayendo...  :-( 

pero eso se arregla, tarde o temprano, por las buenas o por las malas, te lo diga alguien o no...se arregla...

ahora, cuando mis amigos,familiares u gente me dice que haga un "truco"....definitivamente no intento siquiera ilusiones en las que me falta practica, me salen mal y solo van en "etapa copiada"..xD (o_O..es que cuando aprendo algo,..generalmente pasa por esa etapa..xD).
en cambio, hago juegos que se que ya tengo bien "entrenados"..y asi todo seguro!

hago el juego, festejamos, nos abrazamos, y todos contentos nos vamos!..xD.....

aunque la magia, en cierto sentido tiene su riesgo,..eso que te hace disparar la adrenalina en un acto...no es lo mismo que por poca diciplina, se corra un riesgo inescesario..y todo se vaya bien al caño...

xau xau
copy :(  (recordando tiempos...)
(como quisiera cambiarme el username..xD..pero...que mas da!..xD)

----------


## israelpeña

repetido..lo siento..

----------


## israelpeña

repetido again..dios santo! voi a matar a mi compu..o a mi modem!..¬¬

----------


## fosky

Me gusta este post, y la verdad que se acerca bastante a mi forma de  practicar magia, pero hay un problema que seguro tiene más gente. 

Ahora mismo tengo un juego que me parece genial, practicado desde hace casi 4 meses, pero me da un miedo terrible presentarlo en público(que no sea de mi entorno), por no causar la impresión que me gustaría.    

Cuando ya has practicado el juego a pasado la primera fase, le a gustado a la gente de tu entorno, la gente como yo que no tiene un buen crítico ¿que hace?. Muchas gracias.

----------


## Valju

Grábate en video y...Creeteló chaval!!  Ánimo. 
Un poco de CARADURA: CAriño, RApidez,DUalidad y RAciocinio enloquecedor.

----------

